# 1 John 4:3-4 and Roman Catholicism



## Von (Nov 17, 2018)

1 John 4:3-4 says:
By this you know the Spirit of God: every spirit that confesses that Jesus Christ has come in the flesh is from God, and every spirit that does not confess Jesus is not from God. This is the spirit of the antichrist, which you heard was coming and now is in the world already.
(ESV)
How do these verses relate to the false spirit in the RCC? Do they not confess that Jesus Christ has come in the flesh? Or is the test of these verses not comprehensive?


----------



## Taylor (Nov 17, 2018)

This passage must be read in light of the commonly assumed historical situation that (at least partially) occasioned John’s writing of this letter, which is a type of proto-Gnosticism that denied Jesus real humanity. Here I believe John is giving a blanket condemnation of those who do not confess Jesus’ real humanity.

This test is very much not comprehensive, as Paul’s “test” in Galatians has to do with something else—namely, those who confess justification by works are anathema. If John’s “test” here were comprehensive, Paul in Galatians would make no sense.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 17, 2018)

Von said:


> 1 John 4:3-4 says:
> By this you know the Spirit of God: every spirit that confesses that Jesus Christ has come in the flesh is from God, and every spirit that does not confess Jesus is not from God. This is the spirit of the antichrist, which you heard was coming and now is in the world already.
> (ESV)
> How do these verses relate to the false spirit in the RCC? Do they not confess that Jesus Christ has come in the flesh? Or is the test of these verses not comprehensive?



Officially Rome doesn't deny the Incarnation, which was always a prima facie telling point against historicism.


----------



## earl40 (Nov 17, 2018)

This section of scripture is fantastic in that it not only defines a cardinal doctrine of Jesus (his taking on flesh), but also in a round about way forces one to define who Jesus is, in His divinity. Of course many people confess Jesus was a man but do not believe, per their definition, that he was divine also. In other words, 1/2 of their confession is off, and in essence deny the very thing they confess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

